# configure DNS to point to domain controller[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I'm trying to configure my gentoo box as a dns server that points to the domain controller(a windows 2012 R2 machine) so other machines can join the domain

gentoo machine            192.168.123.1            name ns

domain controller(ad)   192.168.123.10           name dc

named config:

options {

  listen-on port 53 { 192.168.123.1; };

  listen-on-v6 port 53 { ::1; };

  directory       "/var/bind";

  dump-file       "/var/bind/data/cache_dump.db";

  statistics-file "/var/bind/data/named_stats.txt";

  memstatistics-file "/var/bind/data/named_mem_stats.txt";

  allow-query     { 192.168.123.0/24; };

  recursion yes;

 }; 

zone "networker.com" IN {

  type master;

  file "/var/bind/dyn/networker.com";

  allow-update { 172.30.0.0/24; 192.168.1.0/24; };

};

zone "_msdcs.networker.com" IN {

  type master;

  file "/var/bind/dyn/_msdcs.networker.com";

  allow-update { 172.30.0.0/24; 192.168.1.0/24; };

};

zone files:

/var/bind/dyn/_msdcs.networker.com:

$TTL 3H

@       IN SOA  ns.networker.com. admin.networker.com. (

                                         0       ; serial

                                         1D      ; refresh

                                         1H      ; retry

                                         1W      ; expire

                                         3H )    ; minimum

        NS      ns.networker.com.

/var/bind/dyn/networker.com:

$TTL 3H

@       IN SOA  ns.networker.com. admin.networker.com. (

                                         0       ; serial

                                         1D      ; refresh

                                         1H      ; retry

                                         1W      ; expire

                                         3H )    ; minimum

         NS      ns.networker.com.

ns      IN     A     192.168.123.1

dc      IN     A     192.168.123.10

what do I need to modify to get other windows machines(using NS as dns) to join the domain ?

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Sun Nov 13, 2016 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adel Ahmed

apparently I had the domain name typed in incorrectly, the machine can join the domain without a configured dns server

----------

